# My kittens at 5mo; Patchy & Snowball



## daffydave (Feb 16, 2003)

bratty but fun
daffy :wink: Dave


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice cats, I love the colour of the second one. He's got quite the set of ears on him! The first one reminds me a little of my cat Ben. He has the same face.

Good to have you here Dave.


----------



## daffydave (Feb 16, 2003)

thanks Max&Ben 
and nice to be here.

here's another pic of the kittens, at 6 mos. Patchy loves to watch the balls go into the pockets and then tries to chase them.

daffy :wink: Dave


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

It's like your cats are enjoying one big playday over there Dave. Most people won't let there cats near the felt. You are truely a cat person, and probably a gas to be around.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

I absolutely love the picture of your kitty chasing the ball. CLASSIC


----------

